# We Want to Move to the USA.



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

If we wanted to leave this *insert words here* country of Canada, and move to the USA in the next couple years, where would be a good place to go? Fitting these parameters:

Water
Big trees
Multiple acres
Affordable
Rural
******* friendly
Off gridability
No snow

All suggestions appreciated.... thanks


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mississippi fits the bill on all your requirements, but I dare say much of the south does as well. If I were starting from scratch, like you, I'd look real hard at northwest Arkansas. The mountains and streams are beautiful there.

https://www.arkansas.com/regions/northwest


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If I could get my husband to agree, I'd look at the Ozarks.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

East Texas ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

North Florida, close to the border with Georgia.
I’m not sure about the other states already mentioned, but we have no state income tax, favorable gun laws, and with the exception of the Yankee transplants in South Florida, are very conservative.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

prepster5 said:


> If we wanted to leave this *insert words here* country of Canada, and move to the USA in the next couple years, where would be a good place to go? Fitting these parameters:
> 
> Water
> Big trees
> ...


Hello Prepster5

My answer to you is; Depends on how you are going to vote.

If you are going to come to the USA and continue to vote like much of Canada has voted the last 30 years, I'll suggest you move to The Southside of Chicago or Baltimore, MD or East Los Angeles, CA.

If you are truly for Freedom and Liberty, learn about the US Constitution and BELIEVE in the tenants that The Founders of These United States so masterfully laid out. If you cannot do that, stay where you are. The US is closed.

However, if you can learn and become a believer in the Constitution, I'll give you the secret handshake to places akin to my beloved Slippy Lodge...

Your new friend,

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Hello Prepster5
> 
> My answer to you is; Depends on how you are going to vote.
> 
> ...


if i voted like much of canada i would be happy here.

how about we make a trade - there were some ppl over there who wanted to come here when trump got elected .. ha.


----------



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

a part of me wants to be closer to canada for family access reasons. i love them so much ... but am so fundamentally different.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

prepster5 said:


> a part of me wants to be closer to canada for family access reasons. i love them so much ... but am so fundamentally different.


That's not sick. It's normal to love your family, even when you have differing opinions.


----------



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

Annie said:


> That's not sick. It's normal to love your family, even when you have differing opinions.


i did feel bad after about saying sick. you're right its not, thank you,,,,, but it does feel cruel to feel this different from people i care about so much. and this insane society. is intolerable.


----------



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm having an existential crisis :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

prepster5 said:


> If we wanted to leave this *insert words here* country of Canada, and move to the USA in the next couple years, where would be a good place to go? Fitting these parameters:
> 
> Water
> Big trees
> ...


First of all...what are your political leanings? That matters actually.

*******?....where you born and raised in a different place than Canada? If so, I'm sure what you might call ******* may be called something different here.

As for no snow....I assume you mean in general. Typically you don't get much snow from North Carolina on down, but we may have a flurry or a few inches every year or so.

Multiple acres of rural land... For inexpensive, un farmable or developable land, hill country is the best place. This gets you plenty of barriers between you and neighbors, and is very inexpensive.

Off Grid....well that depends on how you want to live off grid. Solar, wind, hydro, etc. The hills are fairly good for hydro if you happen to get land with a year round creek or stream running through it, And if you build on top of a mountain you can clear a way for solar and/or wind.

Water is also of concern, some places in the hills you will see an artesian well bubbling up and further up the same hill you will have to drill really deep to get to water....A catchment system may be preferred.

All this can be found around Northern Georgia, Tennessee, Southern Kentucky, Western North Carolina, Western Virginia, and West Virginia. But you will get some snow in the Northern areas there.

If you don't care much for hills and the isolation it brings you, then I would look to push more westerly of the Mississippi River and see whats happening out in Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma, and Arkansas.

If you believe in more than 2 genders, guns are bad, and government should take care of you...well sorry...we are closed and no longer taking applications, as that profession is overfilled and we are seeking to get them to move to Canada. But they are also liars and do not keep their word to leave......maybe next election.

Sincerely,

OSFG


----------



## prepster5 (Feb 4, 2020)

Old SF Guy said:


> First of all...what are your political leanings? That matters actually.
> 
> *******?....where you born and raised in a different place than Canada? If so, I'm sure what you might call ******* may be called something different here.
> 
> ...


we'll trade ourselves for your trump haters. all those "people" can live up here together.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

prepster5 said:


> we'll trade ourselves for your trump haters. all those "people" can live up here together.


Only stipulation is that you have to buy an AR/AK or like weapon within first 48 hours...and vote at every election.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm sorry the border is closed and there is no work here. Try later thank you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

prepster5 said:


> i did feel bad after about saying sick. you're right its not, thank you,,,,, but it does feel cruel to feel this different from people i care about so much. and this insane society. is intolerable.


Bleeve me I understand. I really do know about that. Maybe some place right over the border?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

prepster5 said:


> if i voted like much of canada i would be happy here.
> 
> how about we make a trade - there were some ppl over there who wanted to come here when trump got elected .. ha.


How 'bout you give me some US Constitution knowledge? Then I may let you in! Your homework assignment has been given so off you go! Report back in a few and I'd love to hear your thoughts on the 4th Amendment! :vs_peace:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> North Florida, close to the border with Georgia.
> I'm not sure about the other states already mentioned, but we have no state income tax, favorable gun laws, and with the exception of the Yankee transplants in South Florida, are very conservative.


While I'm partial to Texas, I read an article one time that touted the panhandle of Florida as the prime area for surviving the apocalypse.
It gave numerous reasons for this, including cost of living, year-round farming, unlikely hurricane activity, low crime, and many other areas. I might be able to find it.

If you're looking for "no snow", I'm afraid sticking close to the U.S. northern border is out of the question.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

******* said:


> Mississippi fits the bill on all your requirements, but I dare say much of the south does as well. If I were starting from scratch, like you, I'd look real hard at northwest Arkansas. The mountains and streams are beautiful there.
> 
> https://www.arkansas.com/regions/northwest


Ohhh....to be young again.......it's bittersweet to dream.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I hope the liberal Quebec/Ontario/Froggys shelter in place and let Justina take care of them.

If there are some skilled, hardworking, educated Kanucks, that believe in unailenable rights given by God and respect our Constitution, as written, not interpetated...........well take you and give Justina two unscreened criminal aliens in return.

Deal?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Start at West Virginia and head south. Anywhere there should suit you fine.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> .....If there are some skilled, hardworking, educated Kanucks, that believe in unailenable rights given by God and respect our Constitution, as written, not interpetated...........


I guess you believe in Unicorns too!!! The Etherbunny is real, but santa and the toothfairy?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I guess you believe in Unicorns too!!! The Etherbunny is real, but santa and the toothfairy?


I heard there is an honest politician in Washington DC too! :vs_lol: :vs_laugh: :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

prepster5 said:


> we'll trade ourselves for your trump haters. all those "people" can live up here together.


Will you take criminal aliens too?


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

prepster5 said:


> a part of me wants to be closer to canada for family access reasons. i love them so much ... but am so fundamentally different.


You can come to the US only if you promise to have Shatner and Justin Beiber move back where they came from.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> I hope the liberal Quebec/Ontario/Froggys shelter in place and let Justina take care of them.
> 
> If there are some skilled, hardworking, educated Kanucks, that believe in unailenable rights given by God and respect our Constitution, as written, not interpetated...........well take you and give Justina two unscreened criminal aliens in return.
> 
> Deal?


Hahahaha ....and maybe, swap the liberal - and, "progressive" - snowbirds too?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wyoming. The wind river valley.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Considering the gun ban pushed through Friday, you should not move. You should run! RUNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!

And come to Tennessee, You won't regret it.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Why wait, leave as soon as the border reopens. 

Farther south the better and don`t let the door hit you in the a** on the way out.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We don't really want you....its been decides by a group of subject matter experts and you would be a drain on our resources.....signed...America.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

We don't really want you....its been decides by a group of subject matter experts and you would be a drain on our resources.....signed...America.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Get yourselves a place,any place and then apply for citizenship....then,we will tell you where all the best places that match your parameters may be.

Welcome from the other side of Lac Superior...upper Michigan...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Were is Ellis Island when you need it......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Were is Ellis Island when you need it......


My Maternal Grandparents came through Ellis. Became citizens legally, learned proper English, sired 11 children in the depression, and never sucked a government teat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

prepster5 said:


> If we wanted to leave this *insert words here* country of Canada, and move to the USA in the next couple years, where would be a good place to go? Fitting these parameters:
> 
> Water
> Big trees
> ...


South Texas is where you need to be. Try Kingsville. Very nice town with very little snow. Though it can happen. ******* friendly. Cant imagine land and house prices being very steep. Not too far from Mexico if you like brown breasted mattress thrashers. lol. Ask for Roarita at Papa Guyos in Nuevo Laredo. Shes a sweetie. Was fixing to get married and move to San Antone but that deal may have fell through. You just never can tell. Aint seen in her in a few decades. May be too old for ya by now. Nice college is you want to get edumacated and salt water fishing real close. Whopper big deer if you like to hunt. All kinds of critters down there. Heck I might to move there. Lot of cute cowgirls. 
https://www.zillow.com/kingsville-tx/


----------



## spritey1964 (Jun 25, 2015)

Congratulations & almost welcome.

My wife & I live in the USA (born & raised) but have looked into a second property with large amounts of land. Specifically S. Ohio, WVa & N. Georgia areas. What we come across is the land is affordable and the area is usually depressed. No jobs. Crime high (not Chicago high, but not all innocent and Mayberry either). Meth / Other drugs a problem.

Friends we have who have done the same are regretting there decision as they have break-in's. Admittedly, these are second houses and the crime could be 'victim of opportunity' as I assume this would be your primary place. We still dream of some land, but nice to be near options for groceries, restaurants & hospitals. There are some negatives of being way rural. For medical reasons as we all get older, I wouldn't be too far from a major quality hospital (1 hour?).

From friends in N. Georgia - the grocery stores were bare much sooner than we did and still are (food being routed to cities). 

Either way - sounds like a good move for you. Almost welcome. Maybe rent of visit for a week said area to get a flavor before financially committing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> My Maternal Grandparents came through Ellis. Became citizens legally, learned proper English, sired 11 children in the depression, and never sucked a government teat.


Mine, too. We went to see their names which were chiseled on a rock there at Ellis Island a couple years back... My mom's mum always insisted we were related to Molly Pitcher, but our first American ancestors came off the boat in the 1800's so...(?)

Granny (mil) here is a real American blue blood. She has two ancestors who came off the Mayflower, plus one on record for having fought in the Revolutionary War.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Wyoming. The wind river valley.


NO, Absolutely not. We're full up.


----------

